# Aggressive Cat



## toby99 (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi - I took in a new cat in May. He was a very lonely stray about 5yrs old and at that time very affectionate. I took him to the vet and had his vaccines and introduced him to my other cats, who he seems ok with. However, he soon became very aggressive towards me. (he didn't like his vet trip) He hisses and growls most of the time now. I can't understand the change in him. I do try and give him a lot of affection to try and get him to become nicer; may be I give him too much if I am being honest and wonder if that is now making him worse. He is extremely over weight and spends most of his time lying on his back. He never tries to attack the other cats and always lets them eat first so it does seem to be directed at me. He seems sad and if I am in another room he has to follow me and watch me from the doorway or follows me outside and watches me from a distance. He does growl at other humans if they try to stoke him, especially his back, but not to the same extent as with me. I bought Feeliway to see if it helped as he is clearly stressed, but I am not sure as he had good and very bad days. 

Sould I stop trying so hard and ignore him or should I persist with the petting in the hope that he will settle and become more affectionate and trusting?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

its clear he likes you as he follows you about, i dont really no what to say but i would just leave him to get on with things, when you sit down invite him up on your knee for a stroke and pat him gently some cats can be like this my OH had a cat and would sit fine with you but when had enough would scratch the hell out of you, as your cat been done, this may make things better, just dont rush him and take it steady he will come round in is own time how long have you had the cat


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Toby,is he neutered as if he isn't, this will confuse matters and add to the stress he is feeling,as he lets the others eat first this would indicate possibly that he is at the bottom of the ranks,which if he is neutered would explain things again,the food bowls and the toilet is where most felines show who's who in the ranks,so it could be the others making him uneasy,and having been an only cat for so long and having to fend for himself as it were,all this sharing and playing nice is new to him,it will just take time and patience on your part,and hopefully he will adapt as you will to his quirks,well done to you for adopting this lost soul,he's had a general feline mot and everything as you know is wellHi and welcome btw,plz keep us updated and hopefully we'll between us be able to help


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Hang on in there, he could just need patience...i don't know much about cats but as the others have said he clearlly likes you as he follows you around. Let him come to you maybe rather than you to him....
Call him, and pet him when he comes but let it be on his terms, maybe he just needs some 'Space'?
Welcome and pls do keep us informed...we should between us be able to help you through a difficult time....

xXx


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

if he really is overweight then he needs to diet just like us.

Sounds like there is a problem with transportation (didn't like being transported to/from vet) but vets will weigh a cat and regular weighing is needed so can dose accurately for worms.

Have you checked out the health and nutrition section of this forum as there are a lot of threads about appropriate diet for a cat. Carbohydrates are a big no-no and these are present in a lot of the cheaper wet foods and most of the dry foods.

Some cats don't like cuddles - they will come sitby you but won't thank you for being in their face.


----------



## Vikkic (Jul 28, 2008)

If he is overweight he could be uncomfortable and in some sort of pain! If something is hurting him he wouldn't be a happy cat. We thought our cat had put on weight and then we brought her to vet as she growled whenever we went to pick her up - the vet discovered she had a hineria! she went in for the operation immediatley and returned to her lovely self soon after that!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I think you need to take your cat to the vet to rule out any pain he might be suffering from as it does sound like he is in some kind of discomfort and lashing out at you is the only way to tell you something is wrong.


----------



## toby99 (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi and thanks for all your answers. He has been to the Vets twice and they reassured me that nothing was wrong. He changes by the day; one day affectionate and they other he will hiss if I walk by him. He went through a spell of 'beating' up neighbours cats, but this has thankfully calmed down. Nobody could understand why as he had been fine with them previously. I think he does need his space and maybe I am trying too hard. I just adore him even if I always come away with cuts!! He got worse when we had a stray aggressive tom visiting us and he had a few fights. He spent most of his time looking through the window or sleeping on the doorstep waiting for it; almost guarding us!

We have a new stray coming on Christmas eve. She is a little 15 month old, who is constantly being overlooked in the cat's home when people choose the kittens. I haven't seen her yet but couldn't leave her there once I heard her plight. I did deliberate but I think this will help him as he does try to befriend my other cat, tries to lie by her and rolls on his back when she walks in (in a playful way), but she isn't the most sociable. This new cat is apparently very affectionate so she may take to him.

I think you are right about the weight - I do think he is unconfortable. I try to get him to play and have tried to cut down on the food as he has broken two catflaps!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Lmao at the breaking of 2 catflapsAah bless you Toby for adopting this little gal,hopefully she will calm ya fella down and remind him how much fun they can have,plz post some pics if and when you can


----------



## toby99 (Dec 14, 2008)

My young man decided to climb up into the loft at 6:00pm this morning and will not come down. He has not eated or drank all day. (unless of course there are mice up there!) I have put a drink up but he hasn't touched it - even tried milk. I have just been up because I am worried and he has gone to the far end, which is comletely unreachable and will not be coaxed. He looks happy and warm enough. Due to being so overweight I really don't think he could really get down on his own, nor would he ever let me pick him up and carry him down. I have left the ladder down since. He usually eats 24hrs a day and I don't know how he is managing - I just hope he is alright!


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

if you are really worried and he hasn't come down in 48 hours you could contact the rescue centre and ask if they will loan you a cat trap which is baited with food - doesn't hurt the cat.

He may be getting moisture from condensation.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Firstly,sorry for thinking your little he was a sheBut yes,you do need to get him down could you not get in and gently help him out?


----------

